# Pencil Drawings



## spazoid1965 (Jun 10, 2007)

You'll have to excuse the poor quality of the scanner and resizing.

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8616/drawrobin1my1.jpg

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/5861/drawmorr1dx5.jpg

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/6561/drawvett1hd5.jpg

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/1732/drawtear1sb0.jpg

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/8886/drawrock1sp4.jpg

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4348/draweddy1ul1.jpg

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4809/drawdeus1zs1.jpg

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/6665/drawplane1fc1.jpg

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/8616/drawrobin1my1.jpg

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/2518/drawscor1ho8.jpg

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/5937/drawseiko1dg0.jpg

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3858/drawcros1pn9.jpg

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/4770/drawfarm1gi0.jpg

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/6613/drawhwyh1ml0.jpg

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6870/drawgeor1in5.jpg


----------



## Moni (Jun 13, 2007)

Good works man, get some training and become full professional portrait sketcher


----------

